# A Great Vietnam Story!



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2013)

Colo. pilot reunited with Vietnam war helmet 48 years after he was shot down | KDVR.com


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2013)

My goodness, now that is incredible!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 2, 2013)

Very cool FBJ a very improbable set of circumstances


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2013)

Great story! Thanks for sharing Joe.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2013)

What a dapper gent.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, It might need its liner washed though after all this time, ...before he tries it on.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 17, 2013)

What a cool story. I always think about tracking down family members of the crew who flew aboard the aircraft I have relics of. I have never yet done it because I wouldn't want to cause upset to a family who "may" not have wanted to be contacted about such a thing, let alone receive a piece (given that it could still be a wife at this present time). I guess in this case though it was a no brainer.


----------



## kettbo (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks for posting this FlyboyJ


----------

